# Super Bowl Sunday Smoke



## Milhouse

Enjoyed a WOAM before the big game. It was resting for about 6 months.... A great start to a fantastic day!

Go Big Blue!


----------



## Milhouse

i apologize for the pics being sideways. i can't figure out how to fix it


----------

